# Montecristos - Opinions



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Hey fellow BOTL! I have never had any Montecristo CC's. What are your opinions on them and which ones do you recommend? I enjoy BBF, RASS, RYJ, and hopefully HDM Epicure Especial (I got a 10 box, but waiting awhile before I try them)


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

The montecristo number 2 is their trade mark cigar and fantasic but they are hit or miss. You need a reliable source, risky to buy blind. 
The Montecristo Especial number 1 is a fantasic cigar even with only a few years on them a real Connoisseurs cigar, but same caveat as above.
The Montecristo Edmundo is also a great cigar young and gets better with age. They are much safer to buy blind.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The especiales is the most consistent yr to yr....that said the 10 EL is starting to shine


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

The one marca that i have more limited edition than regular production cigars .


----------



## TomF (Apr 14, 2015)

#2 - Torpedo - larger ring gauge - Brilliant

#4 - Corona - Delicious!

Frankly..I doubt you'd be disappointed with any Monte vitola you can get your hands on.


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

Montecristo No. 2, great cigar. 
Montecristo Open Eagle


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

Petit Edmundo,Edmundo and no.4 I think is the best way to start/experiment with Montecristos.
Most other montes are very good, but for me,the above is what I smoke more.
Petit no.2 is very promissing too,after 1 year in my humidor.


----------



## soildoc (Jul 29, 2015)

Another vote for the Montecristo no 2. Both construction and flavor have always been spot on. I also like the no 4, but consistency isn't always there.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

That's the first time I've ever heard someone use the words "always spot on" and "No2" together. 

No2 is notoriously fickle. Some are great, some are not. When she's on, oh boy is she on, but when she's off, it's such a disappointment.


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

the grand edmundo was such a brilliant cigar better than the sublimes imo wish I went deeper and the price I was getting man im sad just thinking about it. 

not much help I know, I like the No.2 but think the diplos are better, I have some petite robos that are smokinging great with 3+ years.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

john_007 said:


> the grand edmundo was such a brilliant cigar better than the sublimes imo wish I went deeper and the price I was getting man im sad just thinking about it.
> 
> not much help I know, I like the No.2 but think the diplos are better, I have some petite robos that are smokinging great with 3+ years.


Ah, the Grand Edmundos. I smoked through a number of those. I remember when I got a box with a promo coupon the vendor had, ended up getting a box for $115. They were $140 at the same vendor for a while, IIRC. I really, really should have stocked up. Ah well.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

the especial and especial#2 are on a different level above all other monties .

derrek


----------



## Destino30 (Aug 25, 2015)

The No. 2 is the gold standard of Cuban Piramides, no doubt. I've recently become quite thrilled with the Petit No. 2 as well. Try one if you can.


----------

